# Price of a 2002 Honda Rubican



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a chance to get a 2002 Honda Rubican 500 4x4 low hours Plow blade etc for $3800 Just wondering if this is a good price.
And is this a good quad..Any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

yes


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a quote from Kelly's Blue Book, trade in.

2002 Honda TRX500FA Frmn Rubicon 
1-Cylinder
4-Stroke
500cc
Trade-In Value (Good Condition) $3155 


http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb....da;TRX500FA Frmn Rubicon;41500;12990;;;;&&&&&


----------

